
Show HN: Byteconf React, free remote React conf streaming on YouTube [video] - kmf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEeZLM1XVLI
======
kmf
hey all! byteconf is a two-day remote React conference streaming for free on
youtube. ton of great speakers – kent c. dodds, ali spittel, shawn wang, and
many others. we're about halfway through day one and the reception so far has
been awesome. tune in!

~~~
eterm
Will the individual talks be packaged into separate videos?

~~~
ndlc1992
I think they've said everything will be up on youtube and their site in the
next week or so

